# Bacon done.



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 16, 2020)

Bacon came out good.  Smoke 12 hours at 120.  Let sit over night in fridge.  Vacuum packed 6 days until I could get back to it.  Freezing for 4 hours worked great!.  Thanks to suggestion.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 16, 2020)

Some beautiful looking bacon Brian, nice work! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (May 16, 2020)

Looks like it came out great! Nice job!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 16, 2020)

Great job on the bacon, Brian.  You got some real nice smoke color on it.  12 hours of smoke??  Should taste fantastic.
Gary


----------



## D.W. (May 16, 2020)

That's some beautiful looking bacon, would love to have that!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 16, 2020)

Looks good! You had a nice belly to start with 

Ryan


----------



## Danabw (Jun 3, 2020)

What kind of wood did you smoke it with? And I'll go searching, but what is the "Freeze for 4 hours" tip?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 3, 2020)

By freezing it the bacon is easier  to slice. Doesn't necessarily have to be 4 hours, just want to get it firm, not froze solid 

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 3, 2020)

After finishing up I can't really say that it really better than store bought.  It smelled really good but not much smoke flavor.  I  can see where you could get creative with different flavors but think I just stick to store bought.


----------



## Danabw (Jun 3, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> By freezing it the bacon is easier  to slice. Doesn't necessarily have to be 4 hours, just want to get it firm, not froze solid
> 
> Ryan


Great, thanks for confirming.


----------

